# Attn: Edmonton area, Help wanted.



## uaplumber (Mar 22, 2009)

We are looking for a few sheet metal mechanics/ A/C Techs.

Shoot me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

would you pay travel from mass.:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

I want a 401k and a Golden Parachute, NOT a Golden Shower if I get canned.:001_tongue:


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

i read that you guys had like 10,000 pipefitters in the edmonton local!!!

wow!!:furious:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

refer guys do it better!


----------

